# What is the cheesiest unit in the Fantasy world?



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it is Dark elf assassins, hid in unit and guter a entier ranks when they apear, and you can have as much as you what.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dwarf slayer lord. yeh i'm T5 and unbrakeable bring it bitch!!!!! I have seen loads of them hold up entire units of goblins swordsen units like that for entire games and they eventually win combat.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

blood knights

3 attacks with str7 and you can revive dead ones. with a sick banner like the regeneration one or the 4+ward v shooting, you have a unit thats is damned near unbeatable and breaks chariots on the charge


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with Green Knight on this one I think. I really don't like DE assassins, they are a bloody nuisance in my experience, that said they are almost always beautifully painted. It isn't quite so bad losing your key characters to a lovely model I guess


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If lucky Chosen with Mark of Tzeentch and they somehow gaining the Divine greatness (4+ save an 3+ward-not to mention stubborn)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> I agree with Green Knight on this one I think. I really don't like DE assassins, they are a bloody nuisance in my experience, that said they are almost always beautifully painted. It isn't quite so bad losing your key characters to a lovely model I guess


I'm still toying with entering an Assassin instead of the Dreadlord to the Pit Fighter contest. I love the Assassin models, even the older ones. I've got the one with the Shuriken - how awesome? :laugh:

I don't really know the cheesiest unit as I don't play the game, although I'll concede that it's a potential cheese fest with their being no restrictions to the amount of Assassins in a DE force.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

HE homogaymasters of doom, that would be Swordmasters in normal words
ASF, competing with like 3 other units of the best WS in the game on inf, 2 attacks each and greatweapons:taunt:

Inf(with a few exceptions) can not charge this unit. Buy 9 and always deploy them 2 models wider then the enemys frontage to max out attacks and you'll win combat despite 0 ranks, no standard and fewer models
Remember that HEs have diffrent army composition rules then other armies. You can easily field 3 units like that and still have 3 special slots left in a normal battle. This costs max 405 points for all 3 units, beyond a bargain:so_happy:

Gonna make a few examples to highlight this a bit:
vs 5 20mm base wide t3 unit they will deliver:7,78 wounds with -2 save
vs 5 20mm base wide t4 unit they will deliver:6,22 wounds with -2 save
vs 5 25mm base wide t3 unit they will deliver:8,89 wounds with -2 save
vs 5 25mm base wide t4 unit they will deliver:7,11 wounds with -2 save
These numbers wont get better if you're unit is wider since the elves get even more attacks then:no:

Im not saying that this unit is unbeatable *BUT one of those costs 135 points*. Try find something in that point level that will stand up against them, its hard, very very hard. The best pick would be charriots but far from all armies have them, and unless the HE player is a retard he will have 2 RBTs to make lasting impressions on them. Try taking Orcs, OK, DE, Empire, BoC and use some inf(or in OK case any unit at all) against them at all:nono:
Sure you can shoot them to bits but guess what, you killed 135 pts, big grats!:alcoholic: This means that some real unit will be whole instead, like a Stardragon or Dragon Princes:wink: Those units are totally expendable but yet so killy that its silly:angry:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Vanchet said:


> If lucky Chosen with Mark of Tzeentch and they somehow gaining the Divine greatness (4+ save an 3+ward-not to mention stubborn)


thats just scarey :scare:


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Its got to be the death star unit of black knights with wight king with regen banner.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mark of Nurgle Knights (not Sword of Chaos, so need a second unit), lead by Archaon (-1 WS, and -1 to hit, -2 to BS), Blasted Standard, Exalted Champion with Mark of Khorne, Battle Standard, and Banner Rage.

This means that you have an Immune to Psychology Unit, Archaon has a 1+ Ward Save (heh) vs. (Ranged Attacks, come on you cannonballs), each Knight has +1 attack, Archaon strikes with 11 attacks, and the unit is almost impossible to hit.

Nearly 1100 pts, but it's not failed yet.

Against any of those units already listed, although it is Lol-Parade time (4000pts+)

*Enter Muttley Induced Rambling - *Shukka Frukka Dukka Shukka Frukka Dukka*


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hang on, since when do Ward saves (with the exception of that from the MoT) stack?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No idea... Curse you... Aurelius, for making me write that up in a fit of Happiness without the army book. No idea why I'm blaming you, I just am :angry: =D


----------



## Marinhcst (Jan 16, 2009)

Not the cheesiest, but one of the best and cheapest unit are Dryads.
You get 8 skirmishers, with reasonable stats, 2 attacks, fear and a half decent save for just 96 points.

Please don't post complete stat lines for models, it is against forum rules - squeek


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> one of those costs 135 points[/B]. Try find something in that point level that will stand up against them,



pfff easy, Goblin fanatics, you want to charge me? take 3D6 S5 -3save hits first. that'll rinse your 9 little elves.

most of the stuff that's been listed so far you pay for what you get. Chosen, Blood Knights et al are all really expensive units. You want cheese?


Enough skink priests to fill out your characters so as not to get ruthlessly owned in the magic phase

20 Skinks + Blowpipe 
20 Skinks + Blowpipe
20 Skinks + Blowpipe
20 Skinks + Blowpipe
20 Skinks + Blowpipe
20 Skinks + Blowpipe
20 Skinks + Blowpipe

(sneaky insider knowledge of the new book: You can still buy 20 strong units of skirmishers with poison blowpipes :biggrin

every single one of those units gets 40 shots that auto wound on a 6 to hit. Who cares if they only hit on a 6 after moving, multi shots, alien invasion, killer goldfish rampage, or whatever other modifiers to hit. 6's are good.

They will always get 40 shots per unit since skirmishers don't block each others line of sight.
They ignore pretty much all terrain for slowing movement so can very quickly outmanouvre their opponent
They are so damn cheap it doesn't matter if you throw a couple of units into combat to stall the ennemy and they die.


other cheese skirmisher units?

Brettonian peasant archers have no maximum unit size.
100 of them, buy them the skirmisher upgrade - they all get to shoot every turn.

I in no way condone the use of such armies / units as they are very demoralising to play against. However I do like a damn good game of "I wonder if this is filthy hard."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

280 shots, hitting on a 6, that's about 46 hits and wounds.

So then, let's look at Knights of Tzeentch with Blasted Standard. 1+ AS, 4+ Ward Save vs. Shooting. By the way, this is about 300pts ish, compared to your nearly 2000pts of Skink 'doom', as you say. So then, with a 1 in 6 failure, It means I fail about 8. On a 4+ Ward Save, I have passed 4. So you've spent 2000pts, to kill 4 models. Nice One.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Vaz said:


> 280 shots, hitting on a 6, that's about 46 hits and wounds.
> 
> So then, let's look at Knights of Tzeentch with Blasted Standard. 1+ AS, 4+ Ward Save vs. Shooting. By the way, this is about 300pts ish, compared to your nearly 2000pts of Skink 'doom', as you say. So then, with a 1 in 6 failure, It means I fail about 8. On a 4+ Ward Save, I have passed 4. So you've spent 2000pts, to kill 4 models. Nice One.


Heaven's lore mages kill knights  and serioiusly you're NOT worried about 4 dead chaos knights in 1 turn? you've only got 1 left now.

Don't knock it till it's whooped your ass - the skink blowpipe sillyness is EVIL! Build it, play it, THEN mock it


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Played it. Mocking It.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

come to the great devourer at the end of march. we'll see where the mocking lies :victory:

psst, in 2000pts I get over 500 shots


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In 2000pts I have 30 Knights and 80 Marauders.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

so unfortunate then that they'll rarely see combat.

anyway, this is not a "my list is better than yours" this is what's cheesey. and let's face it 500 shots is fairly nasty whatever way you look at it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not if they can't do that much damage they can't. I'm not talking Cannonballs from a Pistol, but unless you get the 15% chance of getting a poisoned attack, and being within 12" of an opponent, then you're going to get charged. Sure. You can flee. But to do what?

And to be honest, it is a my list is better than yours. Although there is no such thing as 'cheese' in Fantasy, I thought that the point of Cheese was to be unbeatable? As in 'better than yours'? Unless words have changed meanings  Haha, I'm joking. I'm not being a dick, just pointing out where it's weak.


----------

